# lowering springs on stock struts



## neilff (Mar 16, 2004)

how well would stock struts with lowering springs on them hold up?

im looking at the eibach pro kit (1.6f, 1.8r), you guys think id trash the struts quickly?

im not planning on beating the cars suspension anytime soon, just want to get a dropped look


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

your stock struts wont hold up long....why waste your money on eibach springs when you just want a dropped look?...there are other cheaper springs out there..eibach springs are for people who can drive..


----------



## neilff (Mar 16, 2004)

bobstaxi said:


> your stock struts wont hold up long....why waste your money on eibach springs when you just want a dropped look?...there are other cheaper springs out there..eibach springs are for people who can drive..


cause ive seen apc, ractive, etc. springs warp just because they are so cheap


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

pro kit springs without aftermarket struts are gonna make the stock struts go bye bye really quick and just think of whats gonna happen to the car if you accidentally hit a pot hole or even go over a bad set of railroad tracks. The car will start to bottom out or hit the bump stops alot. Shit happens when you least expect it. You would be better off going with some aftermarket struts along with the springs for safety.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

a buddy of mine put the eibach sportlines on his S13 with stock struts and the struts blew within a month. i dont think it's a good idea getting springs without struts.


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm just going to throw out another vote to upgrade your stock struts. When you get the springs, you really need to get new struts as well. 

---Matt


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Taking the time to pull out your struts and shocks, isn't always easy to find, and when you decide to do it, do it right by getting shocks and springs at the same time.....otherwise after they blow, they feel really crappy, they can make your car annoying to drive.. Makes it bouncy and ride really rough. I speak from personal experience with my old S13...doesn't help understeer either btw.. Get agx's, don't get stock replacements because the agx's, or koni yellows, or tokico blues are all designed to work pretty well with aftermarket springs. kyb gr2's will blow just like any other stock replacements. 

-Alex B.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

coilovers


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Considering that the pro-kits actually only drop about 1 inch and are fairly soft, you should be ok w/ your stock shocks, unless they are already on the way out...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

kyb's are no good? im also lookin towards suspension soon so i wanna know the good stuff and i dont have money for coilovers


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I've had Eibach Sportlines (front) and Eibach Pro Kits (Rear) for just about a year now on stock struts. It doesn't ride stock but no lowered car does. It does ride fairlywell. I look at it this way if my wife will drive it than it rides ok because I have had some lowered cars she hate being in. I have a set of AGX's to be installed but waiting for the stocks to go.







neilff said:


> how well would stock struts with lowering springs on them hold up?
> 
> im looking at the eibach pro kit (1.6f, 1.8r), you guys think id trash the struts quickly?
> 
> im not planning on beating the cars suspension anytime soon, just want to get a dropped look


----------



## thumpyls (Apr 23, 2004)

I WOULD NOT BOTHER DOING THE LABOR TWICE,GO WITH THE AGX'S AND THE EIBACH.. ULL NEVER REGRET IT.. I'VE GOT THIS SETUP ON MY 90 240 AND IT RIDES GREAT..JUST THINK OF IT,IF U JUST PUT SPRINGS ON ULL DEFINITELY BLOW THEM QUICKER AND THEN ULL DO THE WORK 2ICE..THE AGX'S ARE GOOD CAUSE U COULD GO FROM SOFT TO STIFF QUICKLY...R U RACING THE CAR ON AUTOX OR JUST DAILY DRIVER?..THIS ANSWER WILL HELP U BETTER :fluffy:


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Chicago Tony said:


> I've had Eibach Sportlines (front) and Eibach Pro Kits (Rear) for just about a year now on stock struts...


Ha... I'm surprised...

I put my prokits on with stock struts... I had them for about a week and decided to go lower in the front so bought some sportlines. When i took the struts out, they had significant signs of overheating the struts in the front. The seals never blew, but there were heavy blue spots on the stainless shaft that showed that the struts really didn't like the springs...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Kato said:


> Considering that the pro-kits actually only drop about 1 inch and are fairly soft, you should be ok w/ your stock shocks, unless they are already on the way out...



It's not the 1" drop, it's the work the newer springs will have, they are totally different than stock springs.

I have H&R's with Tokico's & I'll change +/- soon the tokico's for KYB AGX (much better shocks), I'll put Koni's but I'm not so happy putting inserts, I rather preffer the whole strut.


----------

